# Replacement Remote & Key



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I got a genuine replacement remote and key for my Autocruise for under a £100 all done!

That's about third of the price my Peugeot dealer wanted.

http://www.key2lock.co.uk/

Cater


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

A got a replacement from my local locksmith for much less than that, £60 to be exact. and he helped set it up.

All the best Wilt.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*key*

Did they need to program it or obtain a PIN from Peugeot?

See Masks and Stripy Jumpers

I have had various quotes from £165 (but not sure if they can do it until inspected) - £300 from one Audi Dealer.

TM


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I am needing a non coded key for a new style KA so that I can use it to activate the steering lock whilst towing - does anyone know where can get a blank?
Had look at key2lock but they only do the old style KA keys


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We need a blank for the Toyota iQ for the same reason as Richard. How do you know if the steering lock will operate using a blank (or am I being a blonde over this)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Key*

Large Co-op Department stores have Key Cutters or try Timpsons.

If they do not have the type of key in-stock you need, they can get one within 3 days.

TM


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Hi Richard, I spoke to Key2lock and they told me the web site only shows the old key, but if you phone them they do the new ones, and they will cut to code.

I spoke to Lee, most helpful chap.


----------

